# Car Workout



## Babook (Apr 26, 2008)

Nothing new, but the fact that's it's all with a car is pretty unique. 
If I had a car with handles like that I would do it for fun. Although I am not sure they would stay attached. 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=cjlcPKORq40


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 26, 2008)

Interesting stuff but people passing by might wonder what you where doing , especially the exercises in the car


----------

